# Sub Ohm And Amps



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/11/13)




----------



## Andre (1/11/13)

Good info, thanks. I am quite safe at around 0.8 ohm on my AW IMR and a hot spring in the Reo. But, I prefer a good safety margin.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/11/13)

I'm pretty much borderline. I need some MNKE batteries that can handle a 20A discharge. I want to go lower on dual builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (12/11/13)

I honestly dont see the point of going way low. 0.9 is the lowest I go and thats with dual micro coils. Anything lower tastes harsh to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

eviltoy said:


> I honestly dont see the point of going way low. 0.9 is the lowest I go and thats with dual micro coils. Anything lower tastes harsh to me


That just mean it is not getting enough air. The lower your ohm, the more air you need. I've also leart that the hard way. I did a 0.6 a while ago, and had to pick up pieces of my lungs all over the place. 
Increased airflow, and all was well again. Smooth, juicy, plently kick, and plenty flavour still present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (12/11/13)

LOL dude I have sensitive taste. Dual 2.4mm holes is more than enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> That just mean it is not getting enough air. The lower your ohm, the more air you need. I've also leart that the hard way. I did a 0.6 a while ago, and had to pick up pieces of my lungs all over the place.
> Increased airflow, and all was well again. Smooth, juicy, plently kick, and plenty flavour still present.


 

Agreed. Also the type of gauge that you are using will effect the smoothness of the hit all other things being equal.
Expample 32g wire heats up way faster than 28g. Airflow would be the most important factor though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/11/13)

Well I can tell a MAYOR difference between 0.7ohms and 0.5ohms.

At 0.7 it just feels like the power is a tad short for me on dual 32g 3 wraps around 4 strands of 1mm ekowool.
At 0.5 I was like... okay now we're getting somewhere.

My MNKE's will be here in a week and then I'll happily push 0.4 - 0.3
Personally on dual coils I think this is where I want to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (24/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Well I can tell a MAYOR difference between 0.7ohms and 0.5ohms.
> 
> At 0.7 it just feels like the power is a tad short for me on dual 32g 3 wraps around 4 strands of 1mm ekowool.
> At 0.5 I was like... okay now we're getting somewhere.
> ...


Duel micro coils is the shi... Bomb!! Just not on a 90% pg juice. Will do a juice review tomorrow and tell more about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/13)

Hi guys, for the uninitiated noobs like me - can you explain the difference in vaping experience between my setup and something like you are talking about.

My setup at the moment is a Protank 2 with 2.2 ohm coil - VIsion Spinner battery set to 4.1V. My calcs suggest a power of about 7.6W.

If I were to use the same juice on one of your low ohm setups, can you describe what the difference would be?


----------



## CraftyZA (24/11/13)

These are just hotter vapes. Temperature and intensity. The idea behind it is to burn more juice, quicker. So power is just one side of it. Fast wicking is another important factor. As for juice requirements, well that is just personal preference. When vaping my LR drippers, i prefer a juice with more vg. Normally about 30% pg so i can take long direct lung hits. Some prefer more pg for a harder hit.
The difference between say your protank, and a sub ohm dripping is the intensity of the vape. If you feel the pt does nog satisfy any more, this is the route to take. That said, i still use my protanks as well. Nothing wrong with pt setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/13)

Thanks - thats good to hear - at least I know my upgrade path


----------



## Silver (24/11/13)

Also, I assume then a bigger dosage of nicotine per drag and bigger throat hit. What about flavour? Does that also get more intense?


----------



## Andre (24/11/13)

In principle, any rebuildable should give you better vapour, flavour and intensity. The lower the resistance of your coil, the warmer the vape. But that is not to say you must go sub ohm (below 1 ohm) - I know of many, many peeps that vape between 1.0 and 1.8 ohms for a cooler vape with as much flavour. And this is the true advantage of an rba - you can build and position your coil and wick to suit your needs at the time. Obviously a short learning curve to find your sweet spot. And, yes, the more effective the setup, the more nicotine absorbed. When I moved from protanks to a Reo with RM2, I dropped my nic content by 12mg to avoid a nic buzz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/11/13)

Thanks andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Duel micro coils is the shi... Bomb!! Just not on a 90% pg juice. Will do a juice review tomorrow and tell more about it.


 
I'm still not convinced.

All this shit hype about using flat wire, dual coils, micro coils, Jesus walked on water coils...
I just did a normal single 4 wrap of 28g kanthal around 3 strands of 3mm wick and I got clouds at 0.7 ohms.
Nothing fancy, just a plain old coil.

My duals at the same resistance, on par with the single coil. I've moved away from micros, but will try them again soon. I have some MNKE's on the way and when they get here I'll set my drippers up again and try these setups again.

I'm honestly just not convinced that the difference is noticeable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Duel micro coils is the shi... Bomb!! Just not on a 90% pg juice. Will do a juice review tomorrow and tell more about it.


 
Wahaha... who the hell vapes 90% PG?


----------



## eviltoy (25/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm still not convinced.
> 
> All this shit hype about using flat wire, dual coils, micro coils, Jesus walked on water coils...
> I just did a normal single 4 wrap of 28g kanthal around 3 strands of 3mm wick and I got clouds at 0.7 ohms.
> ...


 
I tend to agree here but then again I don't like vaping under 1ohm its just too hot for me


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/11/13)

Think microcoils come more into play when u around 1.5 ohm pluss tightly packed coils are like body heat and help heat each other up .... this giving ur more bang for ur buck .. so to speak .. when going subohm its less noticable like droping granade in the sun... ok im going the top nos bt i guess thats just my opinion 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/11/13)

eviltoy said:


> I tend to agree here but then again I don't like vaping under 1ohm its just too hot for me


 
See I like those warm vapes and I'm a big fan of bishopheals' setups. Especially on the Ithaka. It's still the greatest atty on for me and I can't figure out why this thing puts out as much vapor as it does with normal mouth drags. It's too tight for lung inhales, yet I get almost similar amounts of vapor.

But what I'm getting at is that this guy knows his stuff and if he still building coils with normal round kanthal. He's still using normal silica and still wraps normal ugly mofo coils. Yet he's setups ooze vapor.


----------



## eviltoy (25/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> See I like those warm vapes and I'm a big fan of bishopheals' setups. Especially on the Ithaka. It's still the greatest atty on for me and I can't figure out why this thing puts out as much vapor as it does with normal mouth drags. It's too tight for lung inhales, yet I get almost similar amounts of vapor.
> 
> But what I'm getting at is that this guy knows his stuff and if he still building coils with normal round kanthal. He's still using normal silica and still wraps normal ugly mofo coils. Yet he's setups ooze vapor.


 
If it works why change lol. I dont like the socks taste of silica or maybe its just inferior quality silica we get here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Wahaha... who the hell vapes 90% PG?


Got some juice from Mathee. 
It works wonderful. 90% is not that bad when you put it in a protank or such. Vape at about 7.5 watt. Nice solid hit, but no burning of the lungs. The flavour is insanely intense, due to PG's carrier properties.

I think the advantage with the dual coil is surface area.
You can take 28g but that only gives you 3 or 4 wraps in contact with the juice.
Take a thinner wire, make it 2 of them, now you have 2 x 5 wraps in direct contact with the juice. Thinner wire also heats up faster. Personally I have not tried a single coil drip, since I don't have any. I guess I can wire my scar for single, and try that. The other single I did was in that rocket clone, and that was just crap. Could easily blame the clone though.
The 2 x micro coil was still vastly better and in a whole different league than a standard tank like the protank or such.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I think the advantage with the dual coil is surface area.
> You can take 28g but that only gives you 3 or 4 wraps in contact with the juice.
> Take a thinner wire, make it 2 of them, now you have 2 x 5 wraps in direct contact with the juice. Thinner wire also heats up faster.


 
But there's another factor here.

You need more voltage to properly power a dual coil at .8ohms than you do to a single coil at 0.8ohms.
I'm no electrical buff but I'm pretty sure that's why I think I'll need to drop a dual coil to 0.4 for it to shine.


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> But there's another factor here.
> 
> You need more voltage to properly power a dual coil at .8ohms than you do to a single coil at 0.8ohms.
> I'm no electrical buff but I'm pretty sure that's why I think I'll need to drop a dual coil to 0.4 for it to shine.


 
You are correct in that. 
If you power a setup of 0.8 ohm coil(s) with 3.7 volt you get about 17 watts. That is the total energy. With 2 coils, you basically give them 8.5 watts each. So essentially it is like sucking on 2 protanks at the same time.


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Wahaha... who the hell vapes 90% PG?


 I do, and thousands of other vapers. I like my flavour and throat hit and am not a cloud chaser.


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

Matthee said:


> I do, and thousands of other vapers. I like my flavour and throat hit and am not a cloud chaser.


And I must say, the strong pg grows on me.
In the beginning, I had my juice, then vape a bit of yours, then went back to mine. Now I find myself returning to your juice more often. It just hits better. Will write about oompa later today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

